# Chauvet fog machines discontinued



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i was on their website and in their discontinued product section was the 1250 1050 & 1300. I wounder if this was because of the heater issue. The do have new models available now. http://www.chauvetlighting.com/dj-club_discont_9.html


----------

